# Best type of black sand for a Cory tank



## WVDiscGolfer (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys I'm about to start a 20g high planted cory tank. I am using eco-complete plant substrate and want to cap it with black sand. I've read about play sand, regular aquarium sand, pool filter sand, FBS, blasting abrasive, etc and I'm just looking for opinions.

Thanks,
wvdg


----------



## kirlo357 (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't know if it's the best, lol, but I have been using black Esetes Ceramaquartz for about 8 months now. I have happy cories and they are always foraging around-as well as happy CPO's and loaches. Seems to be pretty ground-dweller friendly.  I found the supplier nearest me on this site http://www.permacolorquartz.com/pool.html
and I think it was $30 for a #50lb bag. 
It sinks easily, didn't cloud my water and wasn't oily at all. It is very fine, but I never find it in my filters. The loaches love to dig in it, and the plants stay rooted. That's my experience anyway.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

During wc's do you stir up the sand on purpose like with gravel. or how do you prevent the backflow from the siphon from messing up the whole scape?


----------



## IxIBluepitIxI (Jan 25, 2011)

Get yourself a product called Black Diamond it is sold at most supply stores as blasting media. Get the lower grain stuff 20-30 higher grain would work too. It sinks doesn't leave particles or media floating in your water column and it look great. Its soft to the touch under water so your corys while love it. I rinsed mine but have read that other just threw it in the tank with the same results as if they didn't go through the rising process.

If you can find a supplier Black Diamond is around 8 dollars for a 50lb. bag.


----------



## WVDiscGolfer (Nov 29, 2011)

IxIBluepitIxI said:


> Get yourself a product called Black Diamond it is sold at most supply stores as blasting media. Get the lower grain stuff 20-30 higher grain would work too. It sinks doesn't leave particles or media floating in your water column and it look great. Its soft to the touch under water so your corys while love it. I rinsed mine but have read that other just threw it in the tank with the same results as if they didn't go through the rising process.
> 
> If you can find a supplier Black Diamond is around 8 dollars for a 50lb. bag.


Thanks for the recommendation. I found another thread full of folks touting this stuff and there's a Tractor Supply within 30min from me so I think I'll try it. I think the grit size most people said worked well is the 20-40.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

WVDiscGolfer said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I found another thread full of folks touting this stuff and there's a Tractor Supply within 30min from me so I think I'll try it. I think the grit size most people said worked well is the 20-40.


Yup, I'm using it...awesome stuff.

And yes, you want the 20/40. It's the largest size, closest to sand, the 40/80 is too fine...kinda dust like. Mine didn't need rinsing, but sometimes it does.


----------



## WVDiscGolfer (Nov 29, 2011)

Daximus said:


> Mine didn't need rinsing, but sometimes it does.


Ok thanks. I think I'll probably take a chance and go without rinsing. I need to cycle it anyway and I'm guessing the cloudiness would disappear before it's ready for cories.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

WVDiscGolfer said:


> Ok thanks. I think I'll probably take a chance and go without rinsing. I need to cycle it anyway and I'm guessing the cloudiness would disappear before it's ready for cories.


It will be fine after 5-6 hours.


----------



## chansman (Oct 25, 2011)

+1 on the Black Diamond. My green cories are doing well in it.


----------



## WVDiscGolfer (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok thanks. I added Eco-complete and the black diamond blasting sand and there was very little clouding. The water was clear in a few hours like Daximus said. Time to start planting and cycling.


----------

